# IELTS Remark



## pandit81 (May 7, 2012)

I scored following bands in IELTS (IDP)

L - 9
R - 8
S - 7
W - 6.5

I required 7 each in order to qualify for Australia PR.
Not getting 0.5 band is very frustrating. 
Should I go for a remark in IELTS result?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

It is possible to increase your score by 0.5 if you request that your scores be reviewed but there is no guarantee that you will get the outcome that you want.

You should also look at the option of retaking the test or at least secure a booking for the next sitting, so that you have something to fall back on if the remarking does not go in your favour.


----------



## mandhani (Jun 17, 2010)

pandit81 said:


> I scored following bands in IELTS (IDP)
> 
> L - 9
> R - 8
> ...


If difference between two components is more than 2( which is the case for you) then it automatically goes for remark so if you didn't receive results in normal time of 13th day it means that remarking is done otherwise consult your test centre.


----------



## vr4indian (Mar 5, 2012)

I was in similar situation as you are. I received 6.5 in Writing two times and on second time, I applied for review. To my surprise, score remained same. 

What I would suggest is to sit for exam again.


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

pandit81 said:


> I scored following bands in IELTS (IDP)
> 
> L - 9
> R - 8
> ...


On my first test, I got:
L - 9
R - 8.5
W - 7.5
S - 9

I asked for a re-mark (called "Enquiry On Results" EOR) for my Writing portion (I needed 8's across the board). While I was waiting for the remark (which takes 6-8 weeks), I went ahead and sat the test again.

Long story short - Cambridge re-evaluated my Writing as a 9. 

I think asking for an EOR is a really good idea, especially since you had high marks in the other categories and you only need 0.5 increase. I agree you should also register to sit the test again (just in case - you don't want to wait around for 6-8 weeks to find out they did NOT increase your score).


----------



## pandit81 (May 7, 2012)

vr4indian said:


> I was in similar situation as you are. I received 6.5 in Writing two times and on second time, I applied for review. To my surprise, score remained same.
> 
> What I would suggest is to sit for exam again.


Did you have same sort of scores in other modules like mine?


----------



## pandit81 (May 7, 2012)

mbc71 said:


> On my first test, I got:
> L - 9
> R - 8.5
> W - 7.5
> ...


Does the Agency (IDP or British Council) make any difference as far EOR is concerned? I have appeared through IDP.


----------



## pandit81 (May 7, 2012)

mandhani said:


> If difference between two components is more than 2( which is the case for you) then it automatically goes for remark so if you didn't receive results in normal time of 13th day it means that remarking is done otherwise consult your test centre.


I received my result in 13 days. I talked to IDP regarding this, they said I need to explicitly go for re-mark.


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi

Can anyone suggest which organization .i.e IDP or BRITISH COUNCIL is best for giving ILETS moreover in which one can score more


----------



## pandit81 (May 7, 2012)

Chin2 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone suggest which organization .i.e IDP or BRITISH COUNCIL is best for giving ILETS moreover in which one can score more


I think British Council is a bit lenient as far as speaking and writing are concerned.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

pandit81 said:


> I think British Council is a bit lenient as far as speaking and writing are concerned.


The same bunch of evaluators are hired by BC and IDP. So there is no difference. Not a relevant point at all.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Could somebody who got their results remarked advice on how long it took from the day of EoR to the date of EoR outcome notification? I have applied for an EoR since over 8 weeks now and still haven't got any feedback regarding the outcome. 
it sucks to wait
my results that are getting remarked are: R 8.5, L 8, W 7, S 6.5


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

omarau said:


> Could somebody who got their results remarked advice on how long it took from the day of EoR to the date of EoR outcome notification? I have applied for an EoR since over 8 weeks now and still haven't got any feedback regarding the outcome.
> it sucks to wait
> my results that are getting remarked are: R 8.5, L 8, W 7, S 6.5


Mine took almost exactly 8 weeks. You should be able to contact your center to check status (Cambridge sends the EoR results back to your center, and your center sends them along to you - at least, this is how it worked for me).


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

mbc71 said:


> Mine took almost exactly 8 weeks. You should be able to contact your center to check status (Cambridge sends the EoR results back to your center, and your center sends them along to you - at least, this is how it worked for me).


Thanks mbc71, it is how it works everywhere actually but unfortunately BC - Damascus has closed due to the situation in Syria just after I submitted my EoR, there are nobody to contact and I have no idea how to get my results back. I think they must have figured it out someway and I will be contacted by a nearby IELTS test center in Lebanon or Jordan maybe ... 
fingers crossed now as I'm going into week 10 now.....
how is your sponsorship application coming through? why did you choose VIC not NSW?


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

omarau said:


> Thanks mbc71, it is how it works everywhere actually but unfortunately BC - Damascus has closed due to the situation in Syria just after I submitted my EoR, there are nobody to contact and I have no idea how to get my results back. I think they must have figured it out someway and I will be contacted by a nearby IELTS test center in Lebanon or Jordan maybe ...
> fingers crossed now as I'm going into week 10 now.....
> how is your sponsorship application coming through? why did you choose VIC not NSW?


My occupation was not on the NSW list (ICT BA). I got my VIC sponsorship approved at the end of February, and the IELTS remark back in April - filed for the 176 on 9 May, and the CO has been allocated (from what I can tell - no contact as yet). So hopefully will have a grant before long! 

Best of luck with your IELTS EoR!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

Finally got EoR outcome today, it took them around 10 weeks to get back to me but finally I have IELTS of 7s: 
Results before EoR was: R 8.5, L 8, W 7, S 6.5 after the EoR: R 8.5, L 8, W 7, S 7.5 
so my speaking was bumped up 1 mark :clap2: :clap2:
for any of you who is told EoR is a waste of money and time. it is not repeating you exam is ...

now im preparing my SS application with NSW, new stress form TIME


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

omarau said:


> Finally got EoR outcome today, it took them around 10 weeks to get back to me but finally I have IELTS of 7s:
> Results before EoR was: R 8.5, L 8, W 7, S 6.5 after the EoR: R 8.5, L 8, W 7, S 7.5
> so my speaking was bumped up 1 mark :clap2: :clap2:
> for any of you who is told EoR is a waste of money and time. it is not repeating you exam is ...
> ...


Congrats! I'm glad you gave it a try - I had a good experience with EoR as well. I figured it was worth a try! Best of luck with your application!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## omarau (Apr 12, 2011)

to everyone who is considering applying for en EoR, In my experience local test center will probably give you a safe result, I mean they could think that you deserve 6.5 or 7 in speaking so they give you 6.5 so they are 100% sure that they are not over ratting you. EoR center in UK will give you the best mark you deserve. My local test center gave me 6.5 in speaking. It wasnt a shock for me because I know my speaking is around band 7. I submitted an EoR and they to my surprise increased it not only to 7 but to 7.5, so my advice is if you have the luxury of extra time to apply for an EoR. it took me around 10 weeks to get my results back but it was worth it  good luck for everyone who is still struggling between 6.5s and 7s ...ive been there and it really sucks. keep trying


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi Omaru, 

I have similar experience. 

I've submitted for an "Enquiry of Results" or re-evaluation on my IELTS scores. 

Original score: L8.5, R9, W7.5, S7.0

If you know about the IELTS examination format, you should know that Listening and reading are objective and chances of a positive outcome on remarking is small whereas writing and speaking are more subjective, especially speaking. 

The outcome of my remark is that my speaking grade was bumped up by a full 1.0 bring it to 8.0 but my writing remains the same at 7.5. 

Yes, remarking does work for some of us especially in the writing and speaking section.


----------



## batels (Jul 19, 2012)

*Could use some advise*

Hey Guys,

So i just got my IELTS scores and was so disappointed.

I got an overall 7.5 but that's not enough.

S - 8
R - 9
W - 6.5
L - 6

i just know i can do better. This really sucks.

Studying to the exam really took a tole on me,physically and mentally.
Not sure how i'll cope next time 

From your experience, is it possible to appeal and get a higher score in the listening part ?

Thanks!
batels


----------



## krishmn (Mar 10, 2013)

*Magical 7 in all sections.. Short of 0.5 in Writing*

Hello, Have got S-7, L-7, R-8.5, W-6.5 in IELTS.
Have applied for remark. 6 weeks completed.. Still awaiting results.. 
Fingers crossed for change in writing score from 6.5 to magical 7 
If anyone been through this situation, share your experiences .. 

Thanx
Krish


----------



## starwars123 (Mar 24, 2013)

krishmn said:


> Hello, Have got S-7, L-7, R-8.5, W-6.5 in IELTS.
> Have applied for remark. 6 weeks completed.. Still awaiting results..
> Fingers crossed for change in writing score from 6.5 to magical 7
> If anyone been through this situation, share your experiences ..
> ...


Hi did you apply for only writing remarking or for other modules as well. I am in the same boat as well. I am short of .5 in writing.


----------



## biju_caj (Jul 11, 2012)

I got 6.5 in writing the third time also , therefore , went for remarking and got 7.5 ,an increase of 1


----------



## Mishtry (Apr 12, 2013)

I took the exam on Feb.14 at IDP and got the following results:
L:7.5;R:8.5;W:7.5;S:6.5;O:7.5

I was in dilemma whether I should go for re-marking or re-take the exam. Finally, I opted for taking both. I applied for re-marking on my Speaking on Mar.2. A week before my next scheduled exam, I received the result of the re-mark and it increased by 0.5.
L:7.5;R:8.5;W:7.5;S:7.0;O:7.5 :clap2:

I decided to sit on the exam still on Apr.6 at BC. This time with more confidence and mind set that I have nothing to lose since I already got the score that I was aiming. Here is the result of that exam: 
L:8.0;R:8.0;W:7.0;S:8.0;O:8.0 :clap2::clap2:

In my experience, it happens that we are faced with frustrations and need to make decisions that we are unsure of the outcome. I think what's important is to take action on it and not give up at all. Just believe in yourself that you can do it and always remind yourself the reasons you are doing this in the first place. Have a great day people!


----------



## batels (Jul 19, 2012)

*Thanks a lot you all!*

I'm retaking the exam on May. I really hope things will be better.
I really feel I deserve a higher mark.
It's not just knowing english it's also about succeeding in the exam.


----------



## ScarDeejay (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi Expat friend i got my result of the GT test i took on the 14 of Dec, and here are my result
this was my very first attempt, L:6.5, R:7, W:5.5mad and S:8.
Can anyway advice me if it would be worth to go for a re-mark to get 0.5 on the writing part or just resit the exam.


----------



## SAMD_Oz (Jan 2, 2014)

Try not to go for revaluation.... Most of the time the score will be the same!

Give a try!

Good Luck 

MD


----------



## debojyoti (Dec 22, 2013)

Dear Scar Deejay,
Sorry to hear about your score. Even if you request for remark for W and if you make it, you get 0 points as your base score will be 6.
Hence, I recommend tht you plan and strategise well before your next IELTS attempt.
All the best!!


----------



## manikdn84 (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi,
I secured L-8.5 R-8.5 W-7 and S-6.5.
I need 7 in each of the modules. This is my third attempt, and totally frustrated with the score.
In my previous attempts, I got 7 in speaking. This time, I personally felt that I did far better than my previous attempts in speaking. Please advice whether I should go for a re-marking or rather re-take the exam?

Also, I see a difference of 2 between my reading(8.5) and speaking(6.5). Is it true that my speaking, would have been counter checked by two people and re-marking is not the best thing to do?

Thanks,
Manish


----------



## dilruk336 (Jul 4, 2010)

manikdn84 said:


> Hi,
> I secured L-8.5 R-8.5 W-7 and S-6.5.
> I need 7 in each of the modules. This is my third attempt, and totally frustrated with the score.
> In my previous attempts, I got 7 in speaking. This time, I personally felt that I did far better than my previous attempts in speaking. Please advice whether I should go for a re-marking or rather re-take the exam?
> ...


hi Manish 

Did u apply for the Re-Mark and got the results ?


----------



## dhpmave (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi.
Just today I got my results for GT IELTS (IDP)
R:9?L:9?S:7?W:6.5?
I require at least a 7 in all. An 8 in all will definitely be very helpful !
Though a re-exam is anyways a righteous choice,I m considering re-mark for only writing.

I have 2 queries :
1) Did my score get automatically remarked due to difference of 2.5 bands amongst sections ? However I got my score on time.
2) Should I consider remarking speaking module also, in hope that I can reach 8 in all or is it advisable to be less greedy & go for only remark in writing!

Thanks for reading, if you reached this far?
And appreciate your reply....


----------



## aarif (Feb 14, 2015)

dhpmave said:


> Hi.
> Just today I got my results for GT IELTS (IDP)
> R:9?L:9?S:7?W:6.5?
> I require at least a 7 in all. An 8 in all will definitely be very helpful !
> ...


Hi,

I am sorry to here about your score.

Remarking process will takes approx 8 weeks and cost of it is Rs.6500.

With in this cost you can remark any modules(LSRW) togather or single. Your requested module will be sent to IDP(Aus) and they will reassess your modules. According to my experience there is a chance to increase a score by .5 but cant say about anything. Even it takes 2 months so i suggest apply for remarking as well as retake IELTS.

In case your score will be increase then you will get full amount back within 15 days.

Best Luck.


----------



## dhpmave (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi.
Thanks for your reply.
I had one more query. I couldn't find any convincing answer on forum or on official IELTS site. Is there any chance of reduction in band score during remark ?

I inquired today with IELTS call center here & the executive was pretty confident when he said that deduction is not possible. But if someone is having any input to share in concurrence or opposition to above, it shall be helpful to me in deciding whether I should also remark speaking module.

Thanks!


----------



## aarif (Feb 14, 2015)

dhpmave said:


> Hi.
> Thanks for your reply.
> I had one more query. I couldn't find any convincing answer on forum or on official IELTS site. Is there any chance of reduction in band score during remark ?
> 
> ...


There are less chance for deduction even i never seen this kind of case but there is no rule that your marks never deduct so cant say anything.

Be prepared for worst and hope for best.

As i said erlier. If i was in that situation then i was also applied for reassessment and also i book a date for IELTS.

But now its your call and i suggest take desicion ASAP.

Best Luck.


----------



## sophia007 (Mar 22, 2015)

I am planning to take IELTS in couple of weeks. Does anyone have any good pointers before I go take the test?


----------



## darlon (Feb 8, 2015)

dhpmave said:


> I had one more query. I couldn't find any convincing answer on forum or on official IELTS site. Is there any chance of reduction in band score during remark?


I remember that I've read somewhere that after reevaluation they can lower your score. You should be careful if you're not sure that they underestimated you.


----------



## dhpmave (Jan 18, 2015)

sophia007 said:


> I am planning to take IELTS in couple of weeks. Does anyone have any good pointers before I go take the test?


Hi,

I found this post helpful in general. You may refer the section where author is telling in detail about IELTS preparation.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ing-australia/#/forumsite/20560/topics/469793

Hope it helps. All the Best !!


----------



## mecho24 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hey Guys , 
I have very suspicious question . I was taking the IELTS test yesterday and for the reading part I used T/F/NG the letters , and not TRUE/FALSE/NOT GIVEN . Are they going to take the answers as wrong because I do not use the complete words ?

Every suggestions are welcome


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Have never come across such a scenario...

IT depends, they may or may not consider the short answers....as the papers are marked by examiners so you would never know. 

Best thing would be to check with the nearest office OR call IELTS helpline.

Keep us posted about the outcome.




mecho24 said:


> Hey Guys ,
> I have very suspicious question . I was taking the IELTS test yesterday and for the reading part I used T/F/NG the letters , and not TRUE/FALSE/NOT GIVEN . Are they going to take the answers as wrong because I do not use the complete words ?
> 
> Every suggestions are welcome


----------



## mecho24 (Feb 18, 2015)

*I will*



Jeeten#80 said:


> Have never come across such a scenario...
> 
> IT depends, they may or may not consider the short answers....as the papers are marked by examiners so you would never know.
> 
> ...


I will


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

mecho24 said:


> Hey Guys ,
> I have very suspicious question . I was taking the IELTS test yesterday and for the reading part I used T/F/NG the letters , and not TRUE/FALSE/NOT GIVEN . Are they going to take the answers as wrong because I do not use the complete words ?
> 
> Every suggestions are welcome


I'm afraid this is wrong. If the instructions clearly state to write complete word then you would have lose marks. Anyways no harm in checking with your nearest IELTS office.


----------



## sophia007 (Mar 22, 2015)

mecho24 said:


> Hey Guys ,
> I have very suspicious question . I was taking the IELTS test yesterday and for the reading part I used T/F/NG the letters , and not TRUE/FALSE/NOT GIVEN . Are they going to take the answers as wrong because I do not use the complete words ?
> 
> Every suggestions are welcome


No. T/F/NG are considered correct answers.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Did you manage to check with the nearest office *OR* call IELTS helpline?




mecho24 said:


> I will


----------



## mecho24 (Feb 18, 2015)

sophia007 said:


> No. T/F/NG are considered correct answers.


hey Sophia007 , are you telling me this from personal experience , because I ask so many people and everyone is guessing and no one is telling me from personal experience. 

Looking forward to your replay 

BR


----------



## sophia007 (Mar 22, 2015)

pandit81 said:


> I received my result in 13 days. I talked to IDP regarding this, they said I need to explicitly go for re-mark.


Hi Pandit - I think it depends on your situation. If you on a time bound situation, you should ask for re-mark and book for the next exam. My friend went for re-mark, he was in a similar situation and his scores were bumped up by 1 mark (he needed .5). At the same time, it also depends on how good you are in English overall. So this is generally different on case by case basis. 

The biggest issue with re-mark that I've seen is that its a longer wait. It can take up to 4-6 weeks for scores to come back while sitting for another IELTS and getting results is also the same duration or less! (It's just an observation...) Ultimately - you'll have to make the call.


----------



## sophia007 (Mar 22, 2015)

mecho24 said:


> hey Sophia007 , are you telling me this from personal experience , because I ask so many people and everyone is guessing and no one is telling me from personal experience.
> 
> Looking forward to your replay
> 
> BR


I'm speaking based on my scores...and because I also checked with IELTS australian tutors before taking my test if short letters worked, they had confirmed the same. Since I just got back my scores...and I did make the cut - I think they are right? Let the scores speak for itself. Again - I see every person has a unique experience taking IELTS ...so I speak only based on my personal experience and research I did before taking the test. Hopefully, this helps. 
L- 8.5/R-8/W-8/S-9.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

mecho24 said:


> hey Sophia007 , are you telling me this from personal experience , because I ask so many people and everyone is guessing and no one is telling me from personal experience.
> 
> Looking forward to your replay
> 
> BR


Yes, her reply is true. I second that.


----------



## Antinode (May 19, 2015)

*Engineers Australia Verification - IELTS Score Predicament???*

Hi everyone, I need your help!!!

I am trying to apply for Subclass 189 for Telecommunications Engineer, and got my IELTS result today (L: 7.5, R: 8.5, *W: 6.5*, S:8).

Somehow messed up my writing score, thought I might score more.

Anyway, I am contemplating for EoR option for Re-marking for IELTS IDP India, the turn around time should be around 4-8 weeks. If the results are not fruitful, I am immediately retake the test.

However, i was wondering if I can initiate my verification process with Engineers Australia with the current set score of Skills Verification (as far as I know they need 6+). Will there be any discrepency if:

*My scores change positively, by virtue of remarking or re-appreaing in the test, and I apply my new score for EOI with my Engineers Australia report which has old (current) scores?
*

Thanks!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## acmanel (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi. I just sat my IELTS last July 11. And my scores were l-7.5 r-7 w-7 s-6.5?

So should I consider a remark? I know in my heart I deserve a 7 in speaking, though it was not perfect and my examiner that time kept on cutting off my speech. Please help. Any suggestions would be higly appreciated!


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

acmanel said:


> Hi. I just sat my IELTS last July 11. And my scores were l-7.5 r-7 w-7 s-6.5?
> 
> So should I consider a remark? I know in my heart I deserve a 7 in speaking, though it was not perfect and my examiner that time kept on cutting off my speech. Please help. Any suggestions would be higly appreciated!


Go for a review immediately


----------



## Kdp2015 (Jun 15, 2015)

Antinode said:


> Hi everyone, I need your help!!!
> 
> I am trying to apply for Subclass 189 for Telecommunications Engineer, and got my IELTS result today (L: 7.5, R: 8.5, W: 6.5, S:8).
> 
> ...


Go for PTE A


----------



## acmanel (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh. Is it that bad???


----------



## chatchathu (Sep 18, 2015)

Any Sri Lankan here? Where you guys got registered for the IELTS?


----------



## lukefluke (Jan 23, 2016)

Hello ExPat members,

I did my test on 9th of Jan 2016, I haven't received my official paper form, but from the online result checking. 

I got
Listening : 9
Speaking : 8
Reading : 8.5

:noidea: Writing : 6.5

Needless to say, I screwed up my writing. I am wondering if the official result will change? Cos on the website, it said the online result isn't 100% accurate.

But if the score remained the same, what's the change of me bumping up my writing by 0.5 if I were to ask for a re-mark?

Thank Guys.

P.S I did my test through IDP, does it mean I have to go through them? or can I go through BC? which 1 is more lenient on marks?


----------



## debojyoti (Dec 22, 2013)

*hi*

Hi ,
Congrats on your fantasic score for IELTS.
Pls try using Ryan IELTS channel on youtube for writing, it helped me a lot.
Good luck buddy.


----------



## RajatSharma1 (Jan 1, 2016)

I think I have relatively easy question but I need a quick advice. Please help me. Which IELTS is required for sub-class 489 Visa? Do I have to take IELTS General or Academic? I am planning to get assessed for 223111: HUMAN RESOURCE ADVISER.


----------



## rambohunk (Nov 26, 2016)

Dear All,

I need your help and guidance as i would like to express my unbridled dismay over my IELTS result.

What categorically hauled me for writing to you in my utter disappointment with my speaking score.

I sat for IELTS about 5 times now and have below mentioned scores in speaking section:-


S.num

1.08 Apr 17-Score-6.5
2.30 March 17-8.0
3.08 Oct 16-7.5
4.20 Aug 16-7.5
5.04 June 16-7.5


Please note that its not that i have never scored below 7.5 in all these instances but also there is a drop

of 1.5 bands in Speaking section in 1 week (From 30 March 17 and 08 Apr 17).

Also, i would like to highlight that based on my experience in past 10 months of IELTS exam, this was one of the best exam which i have given.

Although, i am filing EOR for this exam but please suggest if anything can be done to expedite the process.Needless to say , i have already dissipated inordinate time and money in getting the desired result.

Please help


----------



## Mirna (Mar 20, 2017)

rambohunk said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I need your help and guidance as i would like to express my unbridled dismay over my IELTS result.
> 
> ...


Dear Rambohunk , I can totally understand your feelings , it's really exhausting . I've been there my self , 6 times taking the Ielts exam- 3 of which I applied for EOR in the writing, and nothing changed - and every time I get all band scores over 7 except writing, or speaking only once.

Anyway, if you are sure that you deserve more you may apply for remark and you may get the raise , however it really takes long time , at least 8 weeks . It may be quicker that you retake the exam , and if you don't mind the extra cash apply for the EOR too . 

Don't give up , you'll get your desired scores . Every effort counts. I got mine at my 6th attempt .


----------



## rambohunk (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks for the motivation,Mrina


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

You have to apply for EOR if you are confident, but unfortunately there is no way to expedite the result of remarking. It takes around 5-6 weeks for most cases not 6-8 weeks as mentioned by British Council.

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

